# Don't do business with G2 Rods



## omegabaydan (Feb 20, 2006)

Gentlemen,
If you're looking for a custom rod, please look somewhere other than G2 rods. I ordered a rod from them in Jan. All I got from Clay Goforth was excuses and lies. A few weeks ago, I cancelled my order because he would finish and deliever my rod. I have yet to see a refund of my money. So do yourself a favor and don't do business with these folks. Pass the word to anyone you know looking for a rod!


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Never heard of them but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jd99problems (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry you had such a bad experience.....thanks for the heads up....


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

Try Billystix - good quality and customer service. He'll get you a rod in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

I had never heard of them either. 

Just curious, what kind of time frame did they quote you back in January?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I think there are enough great custom rod builders right here on the rod builders forum and on TRB. January? geez


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Is this rod builder in Texas, if so what town? You want a good custom Longhorn rod with the Longhorn logo, in orange, gold, white for a real great price near Academy in Pasadena call Bill Heufelder 281-813-0611. Can build any color, even maroon and white also.. Probably have it for you in about 5 days or less.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

I googled their web site. Looks like they are located in Arkansas.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Is that where the famous Burt Reynold film "DELIVERANCE WAS MADE", just asking!!! Go figure


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

You can get a dang good rod at Academy or FTU.... No hassels no wait...

SG


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Supergas said:


> You can get a dang good rod at Academy or FTU.... No hassels no wait...
> 
> SG


Absolutely, I always inform a potential customer of the fact that he can get a very good quality rod at these places. However if he is looking for a one of a kind rod that has been built to the customers specifications and the attention to detail that you only get from a custom builder, do a little research and find a builder that fits your needs. There are a lot of builders that have a backlog of customers but that is because they are very good at what they do. I stay about 3 to 4 months behind constantly. The really good builders may be 6,7,8 or even a year behind. If your in a hurry go to FTU or Academy. If you have the time use a custom builder, it is worth the wait.
Pat


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Please Don't Get Me Wrong,*

I am happy for you guys & am glad that you are busy... I love 
Entrepreneurship as I are one myself....
However, I do not fish tournaments and actually do not fish very hard anymore. Just been fishing in the POC area for over 50 years & never thought I needed a custom rod...
Best of luck to you,

Supergas


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Supergas said:


> I am happy for you guys & am glad that you are busy... I love
> Entrepreneurship as I are one myself....
> However, I do not fish tournaments and actually do not fish very hard anymore. Just been fishing in the POC area for over 50 years & never thought I needed a custom rod...
> Best of luck to you,
> ...


Ummm this is the rod building forum, thats what we do....... build rods. Dont think many of us are running to Academy to buy rods. Just sayin:headknock 
You should try one, bet you'll fall in love


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

www.qualitytacklerods.com


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I was buying from Academy, now I am going to build my own


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd be more than happy to build you a rod.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

If I run into any problems i'll let you know. I ordered my supplies today to get started.


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

YAKNTX said:


> If I run into any problems i'll let you know. I ordered my supplies today to get started.


Be careful, it will change your life. Once you build one you'll never go into another Academy. Lol
Ask as many questions as you need, there are lots of great rodbuilders here and TRB.


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> www.qualitytacklerods.com


Bennie,
I'm glad you put your link up. Sorry to say but before knowing it was QualityTackleRods I thought QTRods was like "cutie rods." Sorry but true, lol.


----------

